# What Merckx is this?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21858&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


eBay in Belgium .. seller has no idea what it is, and there are no markings. Any ideas?

There are quite a few photos there.

Thanks.

B


----------



## tailwinder (Oct 18, 2005)

*Imposter?*

A few things look amiss. I've never seen an Eddie with long point lugs and head lug brazing windows. The BB shell styling is very different than my Corsa and lacks refinement. Don't know if Eddies ever had cable guides in that position also. All of the Eddies I've seen have his logo pantoed on the seat stay caps (except the mitered ones.) I've seen a similar paint scheme on Corsa 01's, but with brown at the BB shell, not gray. Caveat emptor.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Crimped chain stays too? Not on any Merckx that I've ever seen. The head badge seems to be a dead give away that it's a repaint too.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

LOOKS like a Corsa 0.1, but it's a fake. The BB shell is all wrong and the top mounted housing routing is wrong.
Run the other way...


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> LOOKS like a Corsa 0.1, but it's a fake.


Yes, thanks to the experts .. looking dodgy!

As opposed to this one ... same colour scheme, different bike!

http://www.marktplaza.be/Eddy-Merckx-MX-Leader-koersfiets-te-koop-7740727.php

Will keep watching, looking for a 57 or 58 Corsa 01 to replace my 56, I'm a bit constricted ...

Thanks again for the input. 

B


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

bing181 said:


> Yes, thanks to the experts .. looking dodgy!
> 
> As opposed to this one ... same colour scheme, different bike!
> 
> ...


Better, but still not perfect ( no original fork)


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm only 1 beer deep, but has anyone seen a front derailluer tab on that alleged EM frame?


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

That one doesn't look quite right.


----------

